# Simple Spider



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am building a rod to be donated to the JMP Dogfish Tourney in a couple of weeks. It is a Batson SW967F. Here is a sneak peak at the wrap. A simple spider, but clean. At the time these pictures were taken, I had to go over it one more time to check for gaps before I put epoxy on it. There are a few in the close up that needed attention. :redface:


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats Beautiful!! How many hours we talkin to put a design like that on a rod?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

came out nice KF,simple is so perfect sometimes.right now i'm in the middle of a guide set thats anything but simple,but i made a NYs resolution to step up my guide technique,but every time i look at it i wish i had gone a bit simpler


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I keep my guidewraps very simple just for that reason. I do need to start playing with underwraps and more complex guide wraps. Like this rod, it will get purple wraps with neon yellow accents and I will call it a day. LOL

roostertail, it isn't usually the actual wrapping that is time consuming. Making sure the threads are "packed" together, no gaps, is what takes the time. I have probably 3 hours total in that wrap. I wasn't RUSHING but I wasn't watching TV either. There are quite a few people out there that are MUCH faster than I am.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks nice. I like the color combo.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

It will look great in my collection. Thanks Robert.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You keep joking around and they are going to hang me if you end up winning this thing...LOL


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Not bad for a dude who has a hole in his knuckle . Nice work Robert!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> Not bad for a dude who has a hole in his knuckle . Nice work Robert!


THANKS....I think. LOL That hole is my thread tension device.:beer:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Damn Robert, That is just fantastic!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks very nice. Colors really stand out.

john


----------

